# Spotting changing colour



## Sweetnats (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi 

I was wondering if you could help. I had our second round of IVf, after two natural pg resulting in MC and a chemical on the last IVF.
I had two 8 cell grade A put back on the 29th Sept, tested on the 11th oct and got a BFP. The CBD said conception date was 2-3 weeks which would work out that i am 4-5 weeks pregnant. Which is right,
I started spotting a couple of days ago. Really one spot when i wiped which was brown in colour and another time almost like a brown piece of string. I saw this as old blood so tried not to worry too much (if possible)
I woke up this morning with extremely painful nipples, which i saw as a good sign, as not had these so thought pregnancy must be progressing. Even done another test to make sure the result hasnt gone down!
I slept with a panty liner that was clean but when i wiped, there is now pink mucus. It has a shiney consistancy if that makes sense, and not like AF. Could this still be implantation bleed?
I went for a walk with the dog, came back and wiped and nothing but i feel i am leaking all the time but when i check nothing is there.
With my previous MC and Chemical i knew if that makes sense, i had cramps and the bleeding was just like AF, this feels differnt (or is that wishful thinking?) I have no cramps more like twinges, like pulling for a second occaisionally.

Why can things never run smoothly. !  

Do i need to call the doctor tomorrow, can then do anything? When i went to see him last week he almost made me feel like i didnt count until i was 7 weeks as it was still so early??

Many thanks for all you support

Nats x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi 

Don't worry, nothing you've described is concerning, you haven't had any bright red loss, and the pink mucous is fairly common at this stage. I'm not sure there's anything a Dr would act on at the moment,

All the best,
Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Sweetnats (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Emily

Thank you so much. I dont want to waste the doctors time and i know they cant scan yet as its too early. would a blood test a few days apart tell anything?

thank you so much for your reassurance

Natsx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It would show if the hormones connected with pregnancy, hcg, are rising. I do think they would only do one if it sounded as though you were at risk of miscarrying though, you can ask anyway. You never know!

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Sweetnats (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks Emily,

I will give it a go, it is a bit heavier today although just brown.  I know the last 3 times i had cramps and blood red, almost gushing like AF, so does feel a lot different, This is more like the last day of AF when its just the brown discharge if that makes sense.

I will give the docs a go, they were going to refer me to the EPU after 6 weeks due to my previous mc's

Many thanks for all your advice and support

nats x


----------



## Sweetnats (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Emily

Just wanted to say a big thank you for your support and advice, I went to the Drs who was great and sent me for bloods however since coming home, its safe to say the cycle has ended. Now have cramps and losing lots of bright red blood and massive clots. So not sure i will even bother with the bloods on wednesday as i would say its pretty conclusive. 
This will be my 4th now, so at some point i would hope they would look into why i keep losing early

Many thanks
Natalie


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry hun 

Thinking of you,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Sweetnats (Jun 8, 2011)

Many thanks Emily

I only bled for 8 hours which was a bit strange but at least i dont have to deal with that as well. 
Have to have my bloods done again today to confirm it. Even though we had a scan yesterday. They saw a sac there but said that could just be fluid!

Once again thanks for all your support

Nats x


----------

